# tc3 exploded view



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

hey guys, I'm having problems with my computer and I cant open pdf documents on the web for some reason. can someone please email me an exploded view of a tc3 if they have one? I would apreciate it greatly!! [email protected]


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

fatboylosi said:


> hey guys, I'm having problems with my computer and I cant open pdf documents on the web for some reason. can someone please email me an exploded view of a tc3 if they have one? I would apreciate it greatly!! [email protected]


Check your email!


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

you will need adobe pdf reader. get in at www.download.com


----------

